

Vert.x heading for Eclipse Foundation - andreiursan
http://www.h-online.com/open/news/item/Vert-x-heading-for-Eclipse-Foundation-Update-1787214.html

======
Cyranix
I recently discovered Dropwizard, which I found to be incredibly easy to use
and eminently readable. The example code I saw for Vert.x, on the other hand,
reminded me of the "callback spaghetti" I've heard lamented as a problem in
NodeJS. Do I have a poor first impression? Can someone sell me on Vert.x for
web-facing applications? Am I the wrong audience because I'm using other
technologies like RabbitMQ to handle distributed polyglot work? [Apologies if
I come across like a hater, because I'm not; I'm genuinely confused about
whether Vert.x represents an improvement or an alternative to my situation.]

~~~
spartango
We're using Vert.x internally to do basically all of our IO (network client
and server, disk) in an asynchronous manner, because its API is super simple
and elegant. Because much of our other code is already asynchronous and event-
driven, Vert.x fits in nicely.

The callback hell is certainly something that you can run into , but we've
created a sane Java construct to avoid it:

<https://gist.github.com/727425ac3069f6465959>

The neat part of this construct is that it decouples the API from the
implementation.

I haven't quite tried to sell you on Vert.x here, but feel free to reach out
to me if you have questions. We're really liking Vert.x so far.

------
ecopoesis
Bravo to VMWare for doing the right thing in the end.

~~~
weego
Were they ever doing the wrong thing? The idea that the IP and full control of
the project could just walk over to Redhat with the developer when he took a
new job to work on it there after VMware initially funded it all seems
incredibly naive at best.

~~~
wmf
When VMware said that Tim Fox couldn't be in control any more but they didn't
name anyone else to lead the project, one possible interpretation was that the
project would have no official leader at all. VMware could have avoided that
confusion.

